# MoonDoonDude taught me how to shoot my biggest deer so far



## MrChesapete (Nov 13, 2012)

Not only does MoonDude kill monster bucks, but he likes to help his friends too! I practically gave up on a section of woods when he swore there had to be a big one in there.. He got the first pictures of him on his trail cam in January 2011, told me I need to keep a camera in there and wait three years... I did exactly what he said and how about that, shot my biggest so far... A true friend!


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

MrChesapete.


----------



## moondoondude (Dec 17, 2009)

haha awesome.


----------



## apache pilot (Jul 14, 2010)

moon dude just plain out gets it done. glad to hear he helped you out


----------



## buckshot270 (Apr 30, 2009)

thats a great story its good to hear of friends helping friends out hunting thats something ya dont see everyday and congrats on a great deer


----------



## DOGMAN82 (Nov 18, 2009)

I wish he would come help me get mine I have been after him for 3 years now. I just can't seam to seal the deal. congrats Pete on a great buck


----------



## kspseshooter (Aug 6, 2010)

Great deer brother!! Congrats


----------



## deer2fowl (Jul 6, 2008)

Congrats! Ask that cat if he needs another friend.


----------



## loragon (Aug 1, 2011)

HUge buck..gratz!


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)




----------

